# Bailee's Special Stick



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ooooohhhh, a STICK!!









La la laaa - my stick!









NO!! Cookie it's MY stick!









Mine.

And believe it or not Bailee lost interest in his stick, so this is how the rest of the night went for him.









Cookie begged a head scratch off him.









And he, suprisingly, caught on to what she was after.

But he lost interest quickly, and she (please thank my brothers mind for this charming idea) did a big tiel "stinky" in his general direction...








(i swear this was just a cute scratchy photo until Tim suggested otherwise )

So Bailee flew off for a snack, and was followed by Cookie.








Mmmmm....lentil mix!

And eventually Cookie got sick of being ignored and went off to seek a more manly man...








*sigh* If only he were actually interested!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww looks at him with his little sticky. Those are great pictures Bea.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww cute pictures. Bailee's head looks a ton better


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Those photos had me really laughing. The expression on his face in the first photo is hilarious!!! I love Bailey....I think I'll have to hang a photo of him in Dooby's cage as a pin-up! LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

that 3rd pic is priceless...lol had me laughing he's like give me my stick back


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention Cookie.......lifting her leg and doing a big "stinky" . That was just absolutely hilarious!!! Wicked sense of humour you're brother's got. LOL!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I forgot to mention Cookie.......lifting her leg and doing a big "stinky" . That was just absolutely hilarious!!! Wicked sense of humour you're brother's got. LOL!!!


LOL!!!!  He's completed changed the way i look at that photo.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job Bailee you finally figured out what Cookie wanted


----------

